# Dupuytren's contracture



## codedog (Apr 17, 2009)

Diagnosis -Dupuytrens contracture of left hand over the third ray
 Procedure - Excision of Dupuytren's contracture

  Procedure -A zigzag incision was made over the third metacarpal over the palpable nodule that extended from approximately the base of the third metacarpal of the metacarpophalanfeal joint. The fibrous tissue was excised, The wound was irrigated with saline and the zigzag z- plasty incsions were closed . 
 is cpt code 26121 the code ?, if not 26123, 
and what is the diffrence between 26123 and 26040 , 26045 ? 
thanks


----------



## bmanene (Jun 2, 2013)

26123 is correct. It includes metacarpophalageal joint. 26040 and 26045 are incision codes. Procedure done was excision. Thanks


----------

